# المولد الكهرومغناطيسي الصامت



## mmech_72 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الى كل المهتمين بطرق توليد الكهرباء بأقل التكاليف.تعالوا للتعرف على. المولد الكهرومغناطيسي الصامت.
أتت هذه التسمية بسبب عدم وجود أجزاء ميكانيكية تدخل في تصميم المولد.
العنصر الأساسي المعتمد,عبارة عن مغناطيس دائم,موضوع وسط نواة حديدية.
من اجل تكثيف خطوط الفيض المغناطيسي الساكن وفق مسارين/يميني ويساري/.
وبواسطة دارة الكترونية/مولد نبضات/موصولة مع ملف متوضع على احد المسارين/لايوجد تماس مباشرمع النواة,بل يكون الملف محمولا على بوبين بلاستيكي/.
تقوم االدارة الالكترونية,باجبارالمجال المغناطيسي الساكن على الاهتزاز,وعن طريق ملف الخرج المتوضع على المسار الاخر,يمكن تحريض قوة محركة كهربائية,تقوم بتغذية الحمل الموافق
للمزيد jnaudin.free.fr/html/meg.htm


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

وهل هذا ماتعنية

انظر الصورة








http://jnaudin.free.fr/meg/meg.htm


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 ديسمبر 2008)

http://www.cheniere.org/



http://www.youtube.com/user/wits2014


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (31 ديسمبر 2008)

فديو لا حد التجارب عليه

*MEG motionless*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3bVUr5nHaM&feature=related


----------



## khaledkamal21 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام

نرجو مزيد من الايضاح

و بعدين انا قربت اتجنن يا جماعة هو الناس دي برة بتفكر ازاي ؟؟
و مش معقول بقي حد ييجي يقول لنا لا دا كلام فارغ ؟؟؟
بالله علي المحبطين و المشككيين يقولنا هما عملوا ايه ؟؟

عفوا لاستخدام العامية و لكن عندما اتعمق في موضوعات هذا المنتدي أو بالاحري

في مجال الطاقة الحرة أجد موضوعات اكثر إثارة

و للاسف لا يمكن التركيز في موضوع واحد لانها كلها عن الطاقة الحرة و مرتبطة ببعضها.

و لكن لي سؤال

هل يمكن الاستفادة من خرج مثل هذة الابتكارات و استعمالها في استخراج الهيدروجين ؟؟؟

اعتقد الاجابة ايجابية و لكن علينا ان نتاكد

فارجوا من الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس الاجابة

لانه إذا كان من الممكن استخدام مثل هذة التقنية في تحويل امبير ضعيق و انتاج الكهرباء في مثل هذة 

الصورة المكبرة - فأعتقد ان الحل اصبح وشيكا لاستخراج الهيدروجين بدون استهلاك كهرباء كثيرة

لان المشككون يقولون ان استخراج الهيدروجين بالتحليل الكهربي يستنفذ اكثر ما يعطي الهيدروجين من طاقة

كما اننا يمكن ان نستخدم تللك الطاقة الكربائية في تشغيل العديد و العديد من الاجهزة و تعتبر طاقة نظيفة

100 في 100

و لك جزيل الشكر

الاخ / mmech_72
و الاخ / مبتدء ليونكس

اخيكم 

خالد


----------



## khaledkamal21 (31 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخوة الكرام

نرجو مزيد من الايضاح

و بعدين انا قربت اتجنن يا جماعة هو الناس دي برة بتفكر ازاي ؟؟
و مش معقول بقي حد ييجي يقول لنا لا دا كلام فارغ ؟؟؟
بالله علي المحبطين و المشككيين يقولنا هما عملوا ايه ؟؟

عفوا لاستخدام العامية و لكن عندما اتعمق في موضوعات هذا المنتدي أو بالاحري

في مجال الطاقة الحرة أجد موضوعات اكثر إثارة

و للاسف لا يمكن التركيز في موضوع واحد لانها كلها عن الطاقة الحرة و مرتبطة ببعضها.

و لكن لي سؤال

هل يمكن الاستفادة من خرج مثل هذة الابتكارات و استعمالها في استخراج الهيدروجين ؟؟؟

اعتقد الاجابة ايجابية و لكن علينا ان نتاكد

فارجوا من الاخ الكريم / مبتدئ ليونكس الاجابة

لانه إذا كان من الممكن استخدام مثل هذة التقنية في تحويل امبير ضعيق و انتاج الكهرباء في مثل هذة 

الصورة المكبرة - فأعتقد ان الحل اصبح وشيكا لاستخراج الهيدروجين بدون استهلاك كهرباء كثيرة

لان المشككون يقولون ان استخراج الهيدروجين بالتحليل الكهربي يستنفذ اكثر ما يعطي الهيدروجين من طاقة

كما اننا يمكن ان نستخدم تللك الطاقة الكربائية في تشغيل العديد و العديد من الاجهزة و تعتبر طاقة نظيفة

100 في 100

و لك جزيل الشكر

الاخ / mmech_72
و الاخ / مبتدء ليونكس

اخيكم 

خالد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يناير 2009)

khaledkamal21 قال:


> الاخوة الكرام
> 
> نرجو مزيد من الايضاح
> 
> ...


 جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم 

نعم كلامك صحيح هناك من يحقد على وصول العلم للعرب و انتشاره بالمنتديات العربية 

مع ان هذا العلم منتشر بالمنتديات الاجنبية منذ سنوات وله مئات المواقع اللتى تشرحه بكل اللغات 


ولكن الحق سيظهره الله تعالى باذنه 


والان يمكن فعلا الاستفادة من هذا الجهاز فى تحويل الطاقة الكهربية جزء بسيط منها الى تيار وفولت عالى يساعد على تحليل الماء 


لانه ببساطة شديدة يمكننا ان نتعرف على المؤثرات اللتى تساعد على تحليل الماء 

فنجد الفولت والامبير و الاهتزاز = الفركونسي = والالكترولود المستخدم 

وان العالم ستانلى قد توصل الى التحكم فى كمية الغاز الناتج من تحليل الماء باستحدام المللى امبير 

وليس الامبير كما هو موجود على شبكة الانترنت 

وهذا من المعلومات المخفاة عن الكثيرين 

بمعنى انه استطاع ان يتوصل الى اهتزاز عالى جدا قيب من مواجات الرايو المستخدمة بالمستشفيات لعلاج الامراض السرطانية
و هنا لاتقوى الروابط الجزيئية لجزئ الماء على المحافطة على تماسك ذراته مما يؤدى الى انلات ذرات الهيدروجين وتحررها وخروج غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين


ولذالك فمن الممكن استخدام هذا الجهاز للحصول على فولت عالى بتردد عالى يعمل على تحليل الماء 

والاهم هنا ان هذا الجهاز ينتج الكهرباء = يهنى مولد للطاقة الكهربية بدون الحاجة الى كهرباء من دينامو وبطارية السيارة 

وبالفولت والتردد الذى تريدة 
وهذا يحتاج منا ان نجتهد لوضع كل الشروحات والمراجع للربط بين تنيع الموجات الراديوية والميكروويف والنيار الكهربي المستمر :31:

وبالمناسبة دانيال الفلبينى قد ذكر فى احد ىافلامه ا نه استخدم كهباء السيارة الDC وحولها بجهاز الى كهرباء ال AC ثم حولها مرة اخري الى كهرباء ال DC ثم ادخلها على كويل = Coil =:67: 
للحصول على التردد والمناسب لتحليل الماء بدون الحاجة الى امبير عالى :12:

فهل نعمل الان على ومعرفة تلك الخفايا والعمل على ايضاحها!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 يناير 2009)

http://rexresearch.com/hubbard/hubbard.htm

http://rexresearch.com/hubbard/hubbard.htm





*The Post-Intelligencer (Seattle WA), Thursday, July 29, 1920 ~* 
*[SIZE=+1]Hubbard Coil Runs Boat On Portage Bay Ten Knots An Hour; Auto Test Next[/SIZE]* 
*Seattle Boy Inventor Makes Good His Claims of Last December When He Announced Discovery to P.I.*


----------



## اميركرم (18 يناير 2009)

مشششششششششششكور


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (26 يناير 2009)

مشكورا اخى الكريم وعلى فكره انا مسجل اختراع فى البحث العلمى بعنوان المحرك المغناطيسى يعمل ذاتى ولكنى لم اتوصل لنموذج له حتى الان


----------

